# Anyone know how to gain experience?



## StephanieTheCoder (Aug 12, 2011)

I am having an interesting time trying to find a coding position in San Diego, Ca.  So I am thinking of trying medical billing.  But I was wondering, if I do go into billing, can that experience transfer to coding?  And can that experience remove the Apprentice designation?

As for volunteering to get my foot in the door, there seems to be many areas available, which areas are recommended to get noticed by coders or billers?  Reception?  Call Center?  Help desk? etc...

Thanks guys....


----------



## pamps76@yahoo.com (Aug 12, 2011)

Have you considered doing the project X-tern program through AAPC.  It is the perfect way to get experience and to get noticed for potential employment.


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Aug 12, 2011)

There are no project xtern sites in San Diego, CA


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com (Aug 12, 2011)

You have to have 2 years of coding experience. Probably working with billing. You have to have a doctors office sign a letter saying you have worked with coding to get the apprentice off of your CPC.
I took a six month medical coding class from an AAPC instructor. I was told this grandfathers me in one year of experience once I get my CPC. Hope that helps.


----------



## zanalee (Aug 13, 2011)

i rememeber when i was apprentice status, i was told as long as you open your book and code that is experience. so Billing will get your foot in the door of coding that's how i started and got the A off. Good Luck.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Aug 13, 2011)

This is a really good thread on this forum. A must read for CPC-A's I think....

Good luck to all the hard working CPC-As!

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=52435


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank all of you for your information.  Seems I am on the right track of trying to get a billing job, which works for me as I used to bill in dental offices.... otherwise, I have taken a medical coding and billing course, so those 80 hours are completed, I just need 1 year of experience with ICD-9 and CPT... so if billing works, I am totally pleased!

And Kristyrodecker, I am checking that link out now.  Thank you.

Oh, about the volunteering thing, any particular area have you guys noticed would get the billing/coding department to notice me?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Sep 24, 2014)

So, three years later: I have a job in a billing office, and I code when I have extra time. After my first year I got my Manager to fill out on letterhead that I had been coding, and voila! I got my Apprentice designation removed!  Hurray!

Now- to get an actual coding job....


----------



## bimreyes (Sep 29, 2014)

AAPC offers Practicode to erase the A in your name.It is equivalent to 1 yr experience after you finish the course. In my case, I did the online course (80 clock hrs, equivalent to 1 yr experience) passed the certification exams now I'm enrolled in Practicode to remove the A. Proud to say that I have 2 yrs experience in coding! Hope this can help you….Good luck!


----------

